# HURRICANE SHUTTERS ?



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone know someone who sells the roll-up shutters that cover the outside windows ? thanks in advance


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

They are in Pearland .....can't think of the name....


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Rollac Shutters 713-485-1911 for residential shutters talk to Monty


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Hang on to your checkbook!!! They are pricey.....


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

an alternative
Protech Screens in pearland 
made with stainless steel wirecloth
www.protechscreens.com
281-485-2300


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

www.wayne-dalton.com


----------



## Hookem Hideout (Apr 12, 2007)

*Shutter*

Got mine from Specialty Shutters in Victoria .......bought 24 shutters and installed them myself. Not to hard to do after the first dozen or so......and yes, hold on to you wallet......mucho $$$$$$. Pm if you have any specific questions.


----------



## Spectre5922 (Jun 22, 2010)

Send a PM to angler_joe on here. He is on the bluewater forums. He owns a company that does the stainless screens, roll up shutters, Victorian style shutters, corrugated panels, whatever you want. Also, he is in Freeport pretty often. That's where he puts his 36' Contender (Muy Loco) in at. I have known him a long time. He currently does all of my windstorm work (I'm a homebuilder).
Tell him Brent sent you.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I order through roll ac and wayne dalton. Both quality product.


----------

